# 525 spool bearings oil



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Ok, I bought a brand new one about a month ago, fished about 3 times since then. I noticed it's a little slower than normal. I was casting it on "0". Well, today I tool it apart to oil it down and find out that the spool bearings are covered w/ grease. This prolly why it's so slow. After soaking the bearings (2 spool bearings) for a while, and oil it down w/ the penn oil. Wow, it spins mighty long time. What I'm saying is, even a new reel needs a little twitching here and there. A little simple cleaning will make your reel hmm nicely. It's really simple guys, PM me and I'm gladly show you.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

i tear down every reel i get ,as soon as i get it ..
just so i know what i'm dealing with and what oil etc is in it ..


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

DERFM said:


> i tear down every reel i get ,as soon as i get it ..
> just so i know what i'm dealing with and what oil etc is in it ..


Abbbsuloutely!!!....You just never know what you're gonna find. I've found 'em dry, and I've found 'em COVERED in grease.

I guess it just depends on the mood of the assembler...


----------



## lunartic (Jul 16, 2006)

I think you'll probably find that the Penn reel oil is WAY too fast in a 525 -- you'll have to leave it on eight with that stuff . . .

I use Rocket Fuel LiquidGrease in the summer, RF XP spring and fall. (Also have ceramic bearings which tend to run faster); 17 lb line, not overfilled; Hattreras Outfitters' mag modification . . .


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

lunartic said:


> I think you'll probably find that the Penn reel oil is WAY too fast in a 525 -- you'll have to leave it on eight with that stuff . . .


Penn Synthetic or 3&1 for me, mags set from 0-4...


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

3in 1 blue  !!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*My 25 Mags*

Each one of mine has its own personality. The oldes One I have I dont usually oil it. Its faded purple and an absoulute pleasre to cast. I use the peen oil in both the others with no problems.

I did add some magnets underneath the mag plate of the oldest one last year and I could tell a difference on the first cast.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Strange...*

I use just the standard reel oil (whatever that is) when I got my 525, been throwing it on either the 2 or the 3 setting, depending on weight, etc, and haven't had any problems.(loaded with 50# braid) I have been using the standard Penn reel oil that came with it, which, if I am not mistaken, is the "red" rocket oil. Took it apart a couple of times and never saw a grease build-up or anything like that. Just shot a couple more drops in the bearings and went from there. Really weird that there was a grease build-up !


----------



## lunartic (Jul 16, 2006)

lunartic said:


> I think you'll probably find that the Penn reel oil is WAY too fast in a 525 -- you'll have to leave it on eight with that stuff . . .
> 
> . . .


By way of clarification, the Penn reel oil I was refering to is the new synthetic stuff, not the Red rocket fuel that the reel comes with.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

lunartic said:


> I think you'll probably find that the Penn reel oil is WAY too fast in a 525 -- you'll have to leave it on eight with that stuff . . .
> 
> I use Rocket Fuel LiquidGrease in the summer, RF XP spring and fall. (Also have ceramic bearings which tend to run faster); 17 lb line, not overfilled; Hattreras Outfitters' mag modification . . .


Actually the penn stuff is too slow for me. I like my standard 50/50 blend of tourny/yellow rocket fuel.usually throw 15lb line w/ mags set around 3-4. like firespyder said all 525's have their own personality


----------



## Cluck (Feb 27, 2006)

Every 525 mag I have bought has had the spool bearings full of grease.Give them a good soaking in lighter fluid and then dry and 1 drop of Red Rocket Fuel.You can tell when the bearings are getting dry,she tends to get a little squirrely.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I have a 525MAG that is how would we say unique. A friend of mine and a former Moderator worked on this reel. Well he polished the shaft and bearings like he would do with other reels and he created a monster that takes XS Rocket Fuel to tame it in the winter(the Liquid grease takes a little to much life out of it). Reel tuning is just that speeding up and slowing down the spool rotation. To a point it is to personal taste and skill level. At another level you really need to look at your techinque(the most over looked).


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Whatever it is, not many people should be able to throw it at "0". I kinda figured it out when my cast seemed a little "held back". It's a lot different now after I cleans it and re-oiled it.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, after fishing in a perfect condition today. I wasn't able to go below 3. I casted at 3 and there was a little fluffs, I didn't even go lower. 525Mag has its own personality.


----------



## davewolfs (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey guys, just a question from the amateur 

How many bearings are in this reel and where are they located?

How difficult are they to remove?

What is the proper method of cleaning these bearings?

For someone just starting out, what type of oil should be used? The stock oil, or something like Red Rocket fuel?


----------

